# Jemand macht sich plötzlich an der Tür zu schaffen, versucht, sie zu öffnen.



## Emmanuel27

Vielleicht sollte ich lieber einen Kaffee trinken und etwas essen, damit ich wieder nüchtern werde. Aber dazu komme ich nicht mehr. J*emand macht sich plötzlich an der Tür zu schaffen, versucht, sie zu öffnen, was natürlich nicht gelingen kann*, denn ich habe die Schlösser auswechseln lassen.
¿Qué significa exactamente machen en esta frase? ¿afanarse?


----------



## ayuda?

*Mi opinión: *
Muchas veces alguna frase no se deja traducir al pie de la letra, y sobre todo en alemán, por lo que sé: y esta lo es.
Pero supongo que ya lo sabes... que cuesta acustombrarse.


*Jemand macht sich plötzlich an der Tür zu schaffen, versucht, sie zu öffnen, was natürlich nicht gelingen kann*, denn ich habe die Schlösser auswechseln lassen.
*Re: Aclaración*
Jemand macht sich an der Tür = alguien se dirige a la puerta (de repente)
Jemand macht sich an der Tür zu schaffen. Alguien trata de dirigirse/acercarse a la puerta.   (de repente)


----------



## anahiseri

ayuda? said:


> Jemand macht sich an der Tür zu schaffen. Alguien trata de dirigirse/acercarse a la puerta. (de repente)


No, lo que significa es
*alguien está tocando la puerta, se está poniendo a trabajar, a hacer cosas en la puerta, 
intenta abrirla, pero claro, no puede conseguirlo porque he cambiado las cerraduras.*


----------



## anahiseri

lo de "afanarse" está bien.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: *J*emand macht sich (plötzlich) an der Tür zu schaffen,*
Ay, sí que me equivoqué del orden de las palabras, y me he despistado un poco.
Anahiseri tiene toda la razón (hace sus cosas en la puerta/se está ocupando con la puerta)

*Debería de ser:* _Jemand macht sich an der Tür zu schaffen, _
A mi parecer no es más que un modismo...
Lo que quiere decir forzar /manipular (la cerradura_) en la puerta. _


----------



## anahiseri

ayuda? said:


> A mi parecer no es más que un modismo...


tienes razón. He encontrado la traducción al inglés *tamper with something*
y estas explicaciones en alemán:
*etwas bedienen, hantieren, manipulieren, bearbeiten*


----------

